# Denver?



## scooter11 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a dillema that my fiance has decided to move to Denver for a job in her career field. I was just accepted as an apprentice for telecommunication here and I am wondering what the apprenticeship is like in Denver for the telecommunication side. I have about 3000 hrs of time in the commercial side with some communication experience. How would a transfer work or is that an option? I really wouldn't like to have to start the process over. Is work going strong there and what are the wage rates? I read that they have class twice a week at night and some Saturdays. What is the class load like weekly? Any information that other apprentices or jw have in the local would be greatly appreciated. Also I am taking her there tomorrow, could or should I stop into the hall to talk to someone? Thanks.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

scooter11 said:


> I have a dillema that my fiance has decided to move to Denver for a job in her career field. I was just accepted as an apprentice for telecommunication here and I am wondering what the apprenticeship is like in Denver for the telecommunication side. I have about 3000 hrs of time in the commercial side with some communication experience. How would a transfer work or is that an option? I really wouldn't like to have to start the process over. Is work going strong there and what are the wage rates? I read that they have class twice a week at night and some Saturdays. What is the class load like weekly? Any information that other apprentices or jw have in the local would be greatly appreciated. Also I am taking her there tomorrow, could or should I stop into the hall to talk to someone? Thanks.


If you love her----move, keep it simple..:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

for the bump next year......:laughing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWHdBuOC6Q


~CS~


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to go out on the limb and say that only 1/8 of your electrical experience will transfer to tele' work. Not that your hours might or might not transfer, I'm saying that the actual work will only be 1/8 of what you use to do. Granted you will have the pipe and hanger runs, strapping and grounding but it will be all be a little different to what your use to. You should review the higher code articles that pertain to telephone and low voltage wiring in the NEC. You should also be introduced to their own in-house wiring practices that are covered and other names like structured wiring, Bell system practices, VOIP, Broadband, etc. not unlike those covered on this page; *telephone wiring practices*

I can't say anything about wages, or the actual hours that will be accepted!

Enjoy your new work 20, stay away from the social parties! 
Welcome to the Forum.


----------

